# Motorhome weight plating, and licence catagory....



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

that old chestnut 

Just had an email from an RV owner regarding a question about a missing weight plate.

I qoute:

"there is no requirement to have a weight load plate at all, you presumably have this in a PLG tax group and not commercial. For all intense and purposes this is treated as a car and cars do not need weight plating. We have friends with motorhome with all up weights around 12 tonnes, they are all treated as cars and can be driven on car licenses as 'heavy motor cars' grouping."

Slightly suprised..

I am not affected by the licence bit right now, as I am licenced up to 7.5T as I suspect most of us are..


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't believe it.

Whether or not there is physically a plate on the vehicle (although I suspect even cars should have these) is not the point. Cat B car licences are only applicable to vehicle MAM up to 3500kg. 12 tonnes requires a cat C licence, or D if it has more than 8 seats.

I suspect your contacts' friends are driving illegally - which means they have no insurance either.


----------



## 108516 (Nov 29, 2007)

sailor said:


> I don't believe it.
> 
> DFT website
> 
> ...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am too! just looked..

C1E 

8O

edit,.,.

Ok I have never taken a C1+E test.. so the fact that I have C1E on licence means nothing..

in fact I have B BE B1 C1 C1E D1 D1E Driving test taken 1991...


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok finally got there..

Because i was pre 97, i am limited to 8250kg inc trailer.. after 1997 the test must have been split, to include a trailer test, this still gives C1E but with a 12000kg max..


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

clipped.....Your licence category is just below your photo on the licence, and I know mine includes C1E so I'm OK to drive up to 12 tonnes......non-commercial.....clipped

Only if it includes a trailer! That bit is explicitly about trailers so perhaps the second sub para should have had an example as well eg motorhome 7 tonnes, trailer 5 tonnes.


PS something wrong with one of the earlier quotes so quoting looks extremely odd atm.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Also vehicles over 3500KG are classed as Private Heavy Goods (PHG), and this commands a different rate of tax, cheaper in my case.
Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's some information :: here :: - scroll down to "Driving Licence Restrictions", with a direct link into the DVLA website.

Gerald


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

For anyone who has only ever taken a car test, the maximum maximum is 8.25 tonnes (7.5 tonne vehicle, plus 750Kg trailer)

C1E (or C1 + E) allows 12 tonnes, if extra test passed after 1.1.97

C1E (107) (or C1 + E(107)) only allows 8.25 tonnes

There is some confusion, because old licences show group C1E, and some people incorrectly interpret this as the 12 tonnes version - The only reason it doesn't state the 107 in brackets, is that the subgroup didn't exist when their locence was printed.

The only way to get the 12 tonne entitlement is to have taken an extra test.

And, to repeat earlier comments, PLG tax classification only applies up to 3.5 tonnes. Above that its P-HGV.


----------



## 111521 (Apr 20, 2008)

a question regarding the combined weight of a motorhome and trailer. Does it matter if the motorhome weighs in at more the 7.5 tons as long as the combined weight is no mor ethan 8.25 tons? ie motorhome 7.8 tons and trailer 0.5 tons

pistolpete


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*over 7.5*

yes it does matter, If plated at 7.5 tonnes you are 300kg over .that could be lots of fine?


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

hello i am new to this but have a plate on mine to say 3100kg my wieght on the way bridge says 3440 kg i do need to get a new plate for 3500kg my van is eqipped for this weight tyres aire rides axcles ect but every one wants me to give them "£250 to £350 to do this is there a way around this the dealer sold me this van allready over its weight limit bob


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh my Lord no....not again, I got so confused the last time. 

yes you do,

no you dont,

yes you do

no you dont



it was like the Seaford Debating society.



:lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

roxby said:


> hello i am new to this but have a plate on mine to say 3100kg my wieght on the way bridge says 3440 kg i do need to get a new plate for 3500kg my van is eqipped for this weight tyres aire rides axcles ect but every one wants me to give them "£250 to £350 to do this is there a way around this the dealer sold me this van allready over its weight limit bob


Bob

I don't think there's any way round it. Does it weigh 3440 fully loaded or not? This is very close to the 3500 - if it's unladen, you should consider going higher than 3500 (with possible licence and other restrictions).
Is there only one plate on there? Mine has 3 - one by Peugeot, one by Alko and one by Pilote. 
And you would have a good case to go back to the dealers and say that they sold you an illegal vehicle - you could then negotiated some or all of the cost of the re-plating away :roll:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Licences and trailers*

 Buon giorno tutti,
this is all riveting stuff, and raises some interesting questions.
My first one is; if you have a 'B' licence that allows you to tow a trailer 'not exceeding 750 Kgs' does this mean just the weight of the trailer, or include the weight of what is on the trailer. If for example you are towing a trailer with even a small car on it, surely you become illegal unless you have a B + E ? And would you be illegal towing a car that weighed over 750 Kgs. on an A frame.

There is an intersting debate going on on an Italian M/H forum 
www.turismoitinerante.it
on this very subject.
An Italian motorhomer with a towbracket, not towing anything, stopped by German traffic police near Munich. Threatened with arrest, and eventually fined Euro 230, for 'driving without the appropriate licence'.

I personally am not worried by this, as I took my test in 1957 driving a Ford Thames 10 cwt. van in a snowstorm, and the current version of my licence has practically every category on it you could imagine, at least until 2010. (how that seemed so remote at the time!).
My next question is, I have just noticed that mine is also valid as a 'provisional' licence for steamrollers. Anyone want a budding steamroller driver?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Anyone want a budding steamroller driver?


steam driven andy may be interested 



> tow a trailer 'not exceeding 750 Kgs' does this mean just the weight of the trailer,


this is the weight of trailer and what is on it


----------

